# feta - dumb question



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Easy Feta

2 gal fresh from the doe, warm, filtered milk
1 pkt meso 
1/4tea FD
1/4tea lipase

what is FD?


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

The culture Flora Danica.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Okay, Tim....where's the rest of the recipe? That sounds good.....please share the instructions....please.

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

and boy do I love FD in anything cheese.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

It's in the cheese recipe section. Very helpful place.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:derr right under my nose all that time. okay, thanks! It sounds really yummy.

Sheryl


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes that FD culture is so tasty- I make my "chevre" with it. 
YUMMM
But ....I still can't get my Mozz to stretch....ever.
The dogs are happy about that but I have just about given up.
Any tips?
Lee


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Lee, get a ph meter...I bought an exstik for about $100 and it is worth it! I went with a better model for hopefully a longer life and easier use. I'm getting better at knowing when the ph is right for stretching just by looking at, tasting, and touching the curd so possibly a cheaper model such as the Hanna checker would work for a few months until you got some practice. 
I am using a long process recipe. Since I got the ph meter I see how just 10-20 minutes makes a difference in how the mozzarella turns out. Sometimes even when I got it to stretch it wouldn't be quite the texture I expected.
My boys think they have it made....pizza at least once a week!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks- I never thought about checking ph that late in the process and extending time.
Will try! 
L


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

buckrun said:


> Thanks- I never thought about checking ph that late in the process and extending time.
> Will try!
> L


Just to be clear...I'm checking the ph of the whey draining off of the curd before attempting the stretching phase. I'm acidifying and "cooking" the curd over a 105* water bath. If you are using room temp to acidify of citric acid your sweet spot may be reached in terms of more hours or more citric acid. OR your problem may be too much acid.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for that clarification- maybe I can get a stretch on the next try!
L


----------

